# Bottom Plate for framing in basement



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

griffinst said:


> Is it benefitial to use construction adhesive on the treated bottom plate when I frame my basement? I bought some 50' rolls of sill 3.5" foam to put under the bottom plate as I thought that would help keep the plate from rotting over time. If I use that though it'd be pointless to use the construction adhesive.
> 
> Why is adhesive even used when you are fastening the bottom plate into concrete. Aren't hardened steel fastners enough?


You use pressure treated wood in contact with concrete. I haven't used masonary nails in a long time. I either shoot them in with a nail gun or screw them in with tapcons. Both with adhesive.
Ron


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

*Sill plate*

I have seen both methods used. Usually, when the bottom plate is not pressure treated wood, a sill membrane is used to seperaste the concrete and the wood. This is where embedded bolts in the concrete extend up through the bottom plate and are bolted, holding the bottom plate in place. If the bottom plate is pressure treated wood, sill foam is not necessary. Having said that, any basement wall that you may build should have a barrier bewteen the wood and the cement floor (unless it's pressure treated) so the sill foam can be used there. As to the adhesive, you are correct is that it is to be used where you have two solid surfaces to join together.


----------



## griffinst (Mar 3, 2011)

I just thought the foam sill would help with insulation on the bottom plate on the floor. I just don't see the necessity to use adhesive on the bottom plate as well as concrete anchors. A concrete anchor every 2' should be plenty of hold for a non-load bearing wall.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Adhesive is good when you have a really short bottom plate like a bath or closet doorway. Fasteners may split the wood.

If haven't already, you might want to check for the correct type of fasteners for that treated wood.


----------



## JordanPHI (Mar 22, 2011)

Skip the adhesive. In my basement non load bearing walls I used foam under PT bottom plates secured with tapcons. Works great


----------



## griffinst (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, I did the same thing except I used split drives. I put the foam under the PT plate as well.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Hah, what are the odds..... http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/basement-baseplates-99309/

Gary


----------

